# MT2 Dosing for minimal maintenance



## petey2005 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting some mt on my next order and have been reading about it, but I want to check my math on dosing and how much I will need in total.

1 - 10 mg vial / 6.25 injections = 1.600 mg --- 80 kg = 176 lbs @0.02mg/kg thats some info I have seen with my wieght. I tan pretty easy and DO NOT want to be super duper dark but I also don't want to have to bake for a two months.

Loading requires 3 of these? I don't know if I neccesarily want to "load" if I don't have to. I was just thinking to add some ed w/my growth.. Subq btw.. even though im is apparently better I am just used to sub q. I have just seen a lot of different things and want word from one of you ninjas.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 12, 2012)

I think your over complicating things here.
loading SHOULD NOT be exessive as it used to be told to load like 1mg ed or eod.

how much you woud need will vary on you're skin typw. for me I am white, tan well , but become very white with no sun (winter)
I rec it like this:
wk1-4 0.5mg e3d + 8-10 min in tan bed ew
wk4-8 0.5mg 2X a week (every 3-4 days)+ tan 10min ew
Mantain: 0.5-0.25mg ew + tan 10min 1X a month

I have recently ran a test with CEM-Products MT2 and have gotten great results and have followed this set up before.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 12, 2012)

I dosed pretty low and got very dark.  Check my log for the numbers.  I never went above 500mcg and only went that high a couple of times.


----------



## petey2005 (Apr 13, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> I dosed pretty low and got very dark.  Check my log for the numbers.  I never went above 500mcg and only went that high a couple of times.



How do I find your log is there a section somewhere with logs?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 13, 2012)

petey2005 said:


> How do I find your log is there a section somewhere with logs?



Link in my sig, or in labepe's forum.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 13, 2012)

.5 is ideal


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 13, 2012)

With Labpe's MT2 I don't go above 250mcg's. I did that for a week and tanned twice and had already gotten darker than I had intended this early in the season.. so I backed the dose to 250mcg's 2 x per week and have been holding steady.. haven't gone back to tan still.. LOL.  Probably gonna hit it up tomorrow.  I feel like I'm wasting my 1 month unlimited.


----------



## petey2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> With Labpe's MT2 I don't go above 250mcg's. I did that for a week and tanned twice and had already gotten darker than I had intended this early in the season.. so I backed the dose to 250mcg's 2 x per week and have been holding steady.. haven't gone back to tan still.. LOL.  Probably gonna hit it up tomorrow.  I feel like I'm wasting my 1 month unlimited.



Haha thats hilarious.. I have a one month unlimited gift card.. too bad I can't trade it in for like minutes they would last like a year


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 16, 2012)

petey2005 said:


> Haha thats hilarious.. I have a one month unlimited gift card.. too bad I can't trade it in for like minutes they would last like a year



Would be nice.. I still haven't gone back.. lol.  Definitely should have just paid for individual sessions.


----------



## petey2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

I guess I'm gonna hit 250mcg two or three times a week for a while and see how it goes. Hopefully this stuff makes you wanna smush cause I could use some drive.


----------

